# DArton As300 Draw Length Adjustment



## darton12 (Apr 10, 2009)

Is there any way too adjust the draw length on a Darton AS 300 bow? and if there is can you give me a clue on how to do it


----------



## Sid13 (Sep 8, 2006)

It is adjusted with modules, try this link
http://www.dartonarchery.com/Darton's NEW 2 5 AS Cam R6.pdf
it has the list of the modules for the AS300


----------

